# [RUMOR] New virus deadlier than COVID-19 has been spotted on Kazajstan



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2020)

According to the *Chinese Embassy in Kazajstan*, they have reported and warned their citizens about a new Pneumonia Virus deadlier than Coronavirus, spreading from Kazajstan.
In a message comming from the Chinese Embassy in Kazajstan capital, *Nur-Sultan, *they're warning their citizens to avoid traveling to said country because they've got reports of said virus, with a _far more deadlier than COVID-19, _that so far has provoked 1172 dead victims of said virus in just six months, and that there is a large number of nearly 700 victims on this past month of June.

At first, the Embassy communicate named these new death cases being provoked by _"the"_* "Kazaja Pneumonia"*, but later changed the term to *"Non-COVID Pneumonia".*
But a health organization in Kazajstan reported that these affirmations from _*"Chinese media" *_doesn't correspond to reality, though, they've never alluded directly the Chinesse Embassy message.

Either way, Kazajstan Ministers have indeed accepted to have cases of patients registered for a strange Pneumonia that's *not been caused by COVID-19, *as tests for said virus were negative among patients with Pneumonia symptoms.
Kazajstan has given information regarding these statements and they've clarified to be _*fake news*, _but they've said to have a* peak of Pneumonia cases in two cities* called Atyrau and Aktobe.

*Source:* https://www.periodistadigital.com/m...ermedad-mortal-covid-19-noticia-689404338108/

Let's all remember what Chinese has brought us this year:

January - Coronavirus
June - New Swine Virus
July - New Bubonic Virus
*Update? Source: Unknown / Twitter*
_"It's caused by a careless translation of Kaz health official's updates on regular pneumonia, to which the embassy added the word "unknown" -- and became a misleading news story."_


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 10, 2020)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...deadlier-coronavirus-sweeping-Kazakhstan.html



> Chinese health official now admits 'unknown pneumonia more deadly than coronavirus' that is 'sweeping' Kazakhstan is actually 'likely to be Covid-19'


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jul 10, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...deadlier-coronavirus-sweeping-Kazakhstan.html


But, but..... maybe a _mutated _Covid-19???


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2020)

I too have my doubts... what if it's true and gets underestimated, just like Chinese government hid Coronavirus info since last November?
What if it's all a lie? Well... in this case I'd be more reliefed.
I'm not exactly sure how fast a Virus can mutate, but this seems very ... likely? Again, this is still a rumor.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 10, 2020)

lol China trying to kill us all


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> lol China trying to kill us all


This rumor is not going to last that long, because it was Made in China ®


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 10, 2020)

This may offend some people "Mods I'm Sorry" But China have some very questionable eating habits and this is kinda why we have these type of diseases. Also when a disease happens in China they try to downplay or "silence" the whistle blowers. It is strange lately viruses been coming from china lately. 

It's bad enough we have to wear a mask almost everywhere we go.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jul 10, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> This rumor is not going to last that long, because it was Made in China ®


Alright, that's enough. Your message _and_ your avatar are starting to scare the shit outta me. 
Before a weekend.
I'm outta here.


----------



## Naxster (Jul 10, 2020)

Is China Health System really this rubbish? I mean how many more deadly viruses do they even have?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2020)

0x3000027E said:


> Alright, that's enough. Your message _and_ your avatar are starting to scare the shit outta me.
> Before a weekend.
> I'm outta here.


Am I really that creepy?
I guess I understand why Alan got scared when he noticed me too.

Funny thing is that I'm being serious and not _genuinely _creepy. That's something reserved for some members.

Do you wanna feel really scared (possibly)? Check my predictions for this month: https://gbatemp.net/threads/julys-deadpools-start-your-bets.568842/


----------



## notimp (Jul 11, 2020)

You guys are all the worst - collectively.

Racist bunch the whole of you.

Bareley any grasp on reality.

But racist - so theres a bond.

WIll not contribute to this thread.

gbatemp, where bigots are born obsessing over death, and how to attribute the cause to a freaking nationality.

gbatemp, where no one cares to say anything about this anymore - because no one cares about you guys.


'Is chinas health system worse?'


No the truth is the US health system is the worst equipped for any pandemic outbreak. The US culture is the worst equipped for any pandemic outbreak, and the US social system is the worst equipped for any pandemic outbreak. Amongst all major nations.

Now search for a scapegoat on that.

(China can quarantine and control outbreaks in ways no western country can, bummer. Not pleasant for the people that are controlled, but effective.)

No, the truth is, that china did more for the global prevention of Covid deaths, in direct help, equipment, science and shared knowledge, than the US ever could have managed - in a hundred years.

While you guys are philosophizing over a chinese bat, a chinese pig, and a kazajstanian goat, that for some reason - also sounds chinese to you.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jul 11, 2020)

notimp said:


> You guys are all the worst - collectively.
> 
> Racist bunch the whole of you.
> 
> ...


Er.....you are replying to the wrong thread, maybe?
OP just said there;s a new virus, some people are nervous, some believe it is covid. Yeah, so, what are you talking about?
Not _every _discussion involves race.
The China references? People are just fuckin around, relax.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 11, 2020)

notimp said:


> No, the truth is, that china did more for the global prevention of Covid deaths, in direct help, equipment, science and shared knowledge, than the US ever could have managed - in a hundred years.



sure they did


----------



## notimp (Jul 11, 2020)

0x3000027E said:


> Er.....you are replying to the wrong thread, maybe?
> OP just said there;s a new virus, some people are nervous, some believe it is covid. Yeah, so, what are you talking about?
> Not _every _discussion involves race.


Yeah, somehow this entire thread is about

'Is chinas health system so rubbish'
'Three new viruses in three months, thats the chinese for you'
'Kazachstan - its practically chinese'
and why are we better than the chinese?
-

Here are some more tidbits americans could discuss instead:


Truth is - even currently, in the face of this:
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us






and this:





all the US leadership still has managed, is to lie citizens in their face, that 'death numbers are the lowest they've ever been'

Truth is, that the US spends 2% of GDP on education, meaning - just in going with public sentiment, US citizens will never find out anything.


This also might be a reason, why a FREAKING new VIRUS, is FEARMONGERED in this community whenerver some FREAKING sensationalistic news item reaches someones newsfeed.

And you dont care the freaking least, to post anything other than deathrate.

So hows propagation rate, is it transmitted from human to human, ... Have you literally ANY information about it, other than that one dude said something klilled 700 people in Kasachstan.

On a normal newsday you wouldnt have touched that newsitem with gloves on, but since you now have to construct your 'how rubbish are the chinese really' narrative, suddenly you are caring about worldnews.

But only the ones that put the fear of god into peoples hearts, so they finally can start and hate the chinese, for no actual reason given. Just platitudes, just a list of 'a new pandemic virus every week' you constructed with no idea on the actual threat model of any of those three viruses.

You dont even know what Covid-19 currently does in the US, nor do you care - but to effing denegrate chinese people, you are now reading the Kazachstan Daily.

Because some right wing outlet made sure it comes up in your facebook feed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JoeBloggs777 said:


> sure they did



I believe the US did the same with russia or no ventilators.

Help never is given out naively, but always with at least some political motive, if it is 'state financed' ask africa in relation to european aid.

If the US had actually stood their man, and helped anyone in this crisis, to any significant extent (which they dindt (also, because the werent equipped to)), you could be sure, that their political enemies were the last people that would have received help from them.


gbatemp, where five dogwhistles in a row, to hate the chinese, arent even 'about race'. (Actually, partly true, because most of the statements made in here are about nationalism, to the point - where people complain, if the chinese cant look after their animals better, so they dont get sick...).


China - actually acted on the presumed cause of the Covid-19 pandemic and outlawed living exotic stock in many wet markets, and they are enforcing that stuff. Oh - that didn't come up in your fear centric (fear centric, because fear is one of the prime emotions, that makes news go viral far more likely than other emotions - we've mapped that stuff out to a T) facebook newsfeed? Bummer.

(And your contribution is, that you want tell everyone, that you'd have been the first that discovered the next Corona scare on facebook? I dont quite understand. Oh all the glory, that will bring you - when you finally know anything about the virus (propagation rate, infection path, ..) at all.

We had exactly the same with the 'swineflu' strand not more than a week ago. People just wanting to play disaster tourists, to tell their neighbors, that they've been the first that talked about it.

While on Covid-19 an actual pandemic, with the case rate rising exponentially in the US, you just don't care... But whats the next? Whats the next?)


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 11, 2020)

Chinese are not racist are they


----------



## smf (Jul 11, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> But China have some very questionable eating habits and this is kinda why we have these type of diseases.



What are your eating habits? Are they questionable?

We don't actually know how we got covid-19, we probably will never know. It's unlikely that it jumped at the wet market in wuhan though.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 11, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> This rumor is not going to last that long, because it was Made in China ®


EVERYTHING is made in China, Who would ever imagined that even ur death is Made in China too ehi?


----------



## notimp (Jul 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> EVERYTHING is made in China, Who would ever imagined that even ur death is Made in China too ehi?


Sure.  But every week?

Last Pandemic was 100 years ago, now we have one every week, because your facebook feeds says so? Quick, share it with everyone!

But only share death numbers, so people really freak. And dont fail to attribute it to the nation, we dont like.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 11, 2020)

notimp said:


> You guys are all the worst - collectively.
> 
> Racist bunch the whole of you.
> 
> ...


how can you be racist if you dislike society as a whole?


----------



## leon315 (Jul 11, 2020)

notimp said:


> Sure.  But every week?
> 
> Last Pandemic was 100 years ago, now we have one every week, because your facebook feeds says so? Quick, share it with everyone!
> 
> But only share death numbers, so people really freak. And dont fail to attribute it to the nation, we dont like.


people are just too dumb to realize that themselves are dumb: take an example how stubborn americans refused to wear masks cauz it's their freedom to choice about their body? they are maybe a cure for pandemic in the future but there's NO cure for people's stupidity.

And do you know that the numbers of people who died to Spanish Flu and Africa's HIV each year are far higher than COVID? right?


----------



## bodefuceta (Jul 11, 2020)

No point in obsessing over this. This stuff is usually bad data analysis, as *everything* related to new infectious diseases. Remember they told us not to wear masks a few months ago? This week the WHO is saying tobacco is more harmful in this epidemic. A few months ago the studies said smokers were less likely to be hospitalized than non-smokers.

The only thing that's safe to do is ignore anything that's not based on *very *solid evidence, which includes this topic and basically everything WHO is saying since december. You'll know that we have a second more lethal wave when a lot more people start dying in a way that can't be attributed to poor testing results like this.

I also strongly recommend not using terms like pandemic and covid. These were created or spread by a corrupt organization, the WHO. Call it what it is: epidemic (in the relevant places), and Chinese virus, wuhan flu, or whatever you prefer.


----------



## notimp (Jul 11, 2020)

Google news 2 seconds:






gbatemp be like: "But I believe that this is a chinese coverup of a new chinese virus, that is deadlier, and has been spotted in kazahkstan, but is now covered up and..." 

Reality more likely be like: Kazahkstans leadership tried to combat Covid-19 with philanthropy, results as expected, chinese embassy tweeted home, we have a disaster here, China telegraphed 'let us help' kazahkstan government be like - 'we have it under control'.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 11, 2020)

Part of me wonders if these virus labs in China are being commissioned from abroad to manufacture these viruses, possibly from some other foreign government, the US, or maybe even the Satanic Gates Foundation.


----------



## notimp (Jul 11, 2020)

The sh*t none of you reads, because you couldnt be bothered:


> President Tokayev said that “due to mass non-observance of quarantine measures, systemic mistakes of the former leadership of the ministry of health, sluggishness of the Akims [governors], we are essentially dealing with a second wave of coronavirus coupled with a sharp increase in pneumonia infections.”
> 
> Around 28,000 pneumonia patients with negative coronavirus tests are currently hospitalised in the country, 98.9% of them in moderate condition, Kazakhstan’s deputy health minister, Azhar Giniyat told local press on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


https://www.euractiv.com/section/ce...he-nation-announces-national-day-of-mourning/

So the entire thing began as a political story.

A few days after this happened:




(Thats likely a government having to adjust downplayed numbers.)



> The Chinese Embassy in Kazakhstan on Thursday warned Chinese citizens living in the country of a local pneumonia of unknown cause, which local media reported has a "much higher" fatality rate than COVID-19.
> 
> The unknown pneumonia in Kazakhstan caused 1,772 deaths in the first six months of the year, including 628 people in June alone, including Chinese citizens, the embassy said in a statement on its WeChat platform on Thursday, citing Kazakh media reports.
> 
> ...


https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1194082.shtml
Then the chinese ambassy warned citizens in Kazakhstan, based on local media reports. On Whatsapp.

No one by then had even bothered to look, at the genome of the proposed 'new virus', but Kazakhstans politicians were quick to mention, someone would do something responsible, for sure.

The first time any scientist seemingly tried to dissect this, they came to the conclusion, yeah - probably Covid-19 (WHO reports).

Then some fruit right wing news collective picked it up, and made this the third new pandemic out of china that never existed, then gbatemp flipped.

Because you are trusting a Khasakstan politician handling a crisis, the Kazakhstan medical system that 28.000 Covid tests were negative, but their pneumonia rate doubled, and whatever the chinese ambassy in Kazakhstan wrote on whatsapp.

Give yourselves a round of applause.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2020)

notimp said:


> You guys are all the worst - collectively.
> 
> Racist bunch the whole of you.
> 
> ...


Did you even read the whole shit I copy pasted?
I guess... some people can't help but bring out their most ineer thoughts... like, who said anything about China and Chinese people anyways?


----------



## notimp (Jul 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Did you even read the whole shit I copy pasted?
> I guess... some people can't help but bring out their most ineer thoughts... like, who said anything about China and Chinese people anyways?


Most of the people in this thread.

You had a whole side debate going, where people slandered china. Then you (if I remember correctly) told everyone, that you would not believe the WHO, when they said - its probably Covid-19.

I mean if the entire thread is rightwing talking points, and all of them are BS, what would you do? Not say a thing?

Or instead blame people for seeking out diversions from whats going on in their country making up entire narratives about the third pandemic after Covid-19 being 'chinese' again. And fyi, we had the second pandemic scare after Covid-19 in here as a separate thread also, also misrepresented, also with the 'chinese are to blame angle'.

Its just something with this forum, where people have to post every fear bait article they find - while at the same time saying that Covid-19, and climate change are a hoax.

You know, like everyones worst idea of a gamer.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 12, 2020)

notimp said:


> Most of the people in this thread.
> 
> You had a whole side debate going, where people slandered china. Then you (if I remember correctly) told everyone, that you would not believe the WHO, when they said - its probably Covid-19.
> 
> ...


I honestly can barely understand what you're trying to say... but I guess... if it makes you happy... then... yes I'm blaming China.
Don't forget to keep breathing.


----------



## notimp (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm saying, that you have a responsibility for how your thread develops as well. If all you are content with having people hate against another nation and you yourself keeping a myth alive, that the WHO might be lying here - to produce a huge coverup - when all they gave is a probability assessment at this point -

someone is bound to do something.

Take responsibility for what you have created, or someone else has to.

And everytime I tell someone in here, that they are distributing right wing hate propaganda, they probably got on facebook (in the angle they are promoting about certain stories) and now are resharing, all of a sudden they find you so hard to understand...

Same kind of hard to understand as 'please don't post borderline fake news, and then drive the most outrageous angle on it until you have three people in here openly questioning, why the chinese are so evil/incompetent..'.

It is not my job to go after every news item in here and tell you that its political, and has no known scientific background (except that maybe 28k Covid-19 Tests in Kazahkstan might not have worked)), whatsoever - thats your job, before you promote a news item for others to read.

When a thread has reached the point of this one - I feel I have to though.

Part of my spiel is to tell people, that they should employ critical thinking, and become educated news consumers, because no one in the ecosystem out there actually cares about them much (they arent paying). And then you come in with 'the next corona, 700 people dead - whats wrong about those chines' the thread.

And a week prior another person did the same with the last strain of swineflu that was found in china and the BBC for some reason labeld 'the next epidemic - maybe?'


And all of this, while people want to ignore any news on Covid-19 in the US, as it stats to look more dire?

You have made 'scapegoat the chinese', 'could the thing that arguably doesnt exist - be even worse', 'we have no known scientific analysis - lets speculate' the thread.

And then you want others to explain what might be wrong with this?


----------



## notimp (Jul 12, 2020)

Reuters:


> GENEVA, July 10 (Reuters) - Mike Ryan, head of the World Health Organization's emergencies programme, said on Friday that an outbreak of pneumonia in Kazakhstan, reported to be highly lethal, was "certainly on our radar".
> 
> But he also said it was possible it might be COVID-19.
> 
> "The upward trajectory of COVID-19 in the country would suggest that many of these cases are in fact undiagnosed cases of COVID-19," he told an online briefing from Geneva. (Reporting by Stephanie Nebehay and Michael Shields in Geneva; Writing by Kevin Liffey; Editing by Edmund Blair)


src: https://www.thesundaily.my/world/re...neumonia-in-kazakhstan-on-our-radar-II2785930


----------

